# Best Looking Archery Partners - Spouses, GF's, etc



## brdymakr

I am a truly blessed man. My wife of over 12 years decided to join the rest of the family this year and get into archery. My older sons (16&18) and my nephew and I have been hunting and 3D partners for quite awhile, but now that "Mom" is also into the sport its truly a Family Event for us each weekend. She drew her first bow this past December 26th after "Santa" brought our two littlest ones (5&7) their first "real bows" for Christmas. She started out with a Winchester Thunderbolt (pictured below on her 2nd day of shooting...ever) and has now progressed to a Mathews Jewel and is easily pulling back 45#+ and breaking nocks with regularity. She is even getting fired up about her first hunt with us this coming fall on our farm in KY where we spent last weekend shed hunting and practicing out of a ground blind for her and my 7 year old (still not too sure about climbing up into a treestand in the dark). Anyway, I would love to start a thread for all of the "Hunting/Target Shooting Couples" out there that are proud of their spouses for showing an open mind to pick up one of our hobbies. Brdy


----------



## VanillaEps

I would love my wife to get into it. But, she's just not into it. I even brought her to the range once so she could see how many females of all ages shoot bows.


----------



## lc12

An archer AND a looker!
You are indeed blessed!!!


----------



## HC Archery

Not much better than a lady shooting a bow. Need much more of that for sure.


----------



## brdymakr

I agree 10X with both comments...I'm blessed and we need more emphasis on "family archery" and less emphasis on who's rig is the fastest or all the bickering that goes on about whether someone's arrow broke a line or not...Family Archery = Quality Time with loved ones in the great outdoors...nothing more, nothing less


----------



## bowtodd

I agree with the family archery my wife has benn shooting for about a year and a half . She loves it and cant wait for sundays for 3ds and i love haveing her shoot with me.Some of my buddys dont like it when she beats them LOL.


----------



## salmon killer

Very nice!your a lucky man.


----------



## JimD215

A real Georgia Peach.


----------



## brdymakr

JimD215 said:


> A real Georgia Peach.


Yup, luv that southern drawl and when her arrow sneaks inside the 12 ring she hoots about it to boot...all good...it's an addictive sport and she has been bitten by the bug big time. LOL, I avoided the temptation to ask "How's her form" just knowing the types of replies that I was likely to get...:angel:

Now let's see some other posts with pics of your favorite shooting partners folks...


----------



## bull moose

My bow caddy and PBR caddy....Does that count ?


----------



## brdymakr

bull moose said:


> My bow caddy and PBR caddy....Does that count ?


Yup, they can run the camera, cooler or whatever as long as they are "your archery partner"...I'd say this definitely qualifies...


----------



## curley30030x

One of my favorite pics from a few years ago. Me and my wife at one of our states 3D shoots


----------



## brdymakr

curley30030x said:


> One of my favorite pics from a few years ago. Me and my wife at one of our states 3D shoots


Wow, you guys are like mirror images of each other...nice. What type of handheld release does your bride prefer? My wife is thinking about trying one now that she has the confidence on the draw and shot...best fit and least complicated is what I'm looking for...she has small hands and little fingers


----------



## RoxieTrees

My fiance. Just got her a bow the other day.


----------



## curley30030x

brdymakr said:


> Wow, you guys are like mirror images of each other...nice. What type of handheld release does your bride prefer? My wife is thinking about trying one now that she has the confidence on the draw and shot...best fit and least complicated is what I'm looking for...she has small hands and little fingers


For 3D and hunting she prefers her Evolution+/sensation. When she gets panicy she uses the Evo. The sensation has the same frame, so it's nice to not have your hand or anchor change. 
For indoor she is shooting a hinge. The Black Hole, by scott


----------



## DocMort

No pics of my wife shooting buts he shoots and hunts


----------



## hoosierredneck

you are a very lucky guy ,good looking family that enjoys shooting together.:thumbs_up


----------



## SHPoet

View attachment 1309684


My wife doesn't shoot archery, so......


----------



## h2h

My wife decided I was having too much fun on my own so she decided to start archery at the age of 63. We are blessed to have 160 acres at home to hunt on plus 800 acres of public surrounding us. She shot her first deer when she was 65 out of a 15 foot ladder stand. I was very proud of her. She is shooting a Bowtech Equalizer at 40 lbs.


----------



## cbrunson

My wife doesn't want pics posted on here but she hunts with me. She just ordered a 2012 carbon element for her.


----------



## ParkerBow

SHPoet, my favorite archery photo.

My little guy stole stole my EVO.


----------



## skynight

RoxieTrees said:


> My fiance. Just got her a bow the other day.
> View attachment 1309651


UUmmmmm.... How did you earn all those beads??


----------



## midlandgunner

This is my fiance just after letting an arrow fly from her Hoyt Vicxen that I got her for Christmas....Needless to say she kicks my butt with ease. LOL


----------



## kyhunter5569

She is the boss!!!
She just started shooting a Mathews mustang


----------



## Kstigall

Congrats! You married a WHOLE lot better than she did!



RoxieTrees said:


> My fiance. Just got her a bow the other day.
> View attachment 1309651


----------



## SHPoet

ParkerBow said:


> My little guy stole stole my EVO.


Isn't that "child abuse"? :wink:


----------



## rand_98201

Kstigall said:


> Congrats! You married a WHOLE lot better than she did!


lol thats funny


----------



## Blue Tick

SHPoet said:


> View attachment 1309684
> 
> 
> My wife doesn't shoot archery, so......


Wait.....we have the same wife!!!!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## SHPoet

Blue Tick said:


> Wait.....we have the same wife!!!!!! :thumbs_up


No. My wife doesn't shoot. Your's didn't give you the news yet? :angel:


----------



## lrbergin

DocMort said:


> No pics of my wife shooting buts he shoots and hunts


Nobody caught this so I felt obligated. HE sounds dreamy. How do you guys determine who's the wife? Just curious. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## peregrine82

My 3D partner


----------



## brdymakr

Isn't it great to see how many people "look happy" when they are shooting? Nothing like an arrow hitting exactly where you aimed it to bring a smile to your face.


----------



## ruffme

Still amazes me how so many ugly dudes married beautiful women! Lol.
I defiantly married up myself!


----------



## maxxis88

DocMort said:


> No pics of my wife shooting buts he shoots and hunts


hmmmm??


----------



## rand_98201

redruff said:


> Still amazes me how so many ugly dudes married beautiful women! Lol.
> I defiantly married up myself!


lol thats funny


----------



## RoxieTrees

Kstigall said:


> Congrats! You married a WHOLE lot better than she did!


That's not nice! . I'll go cry in my corner now.


----------



## RoxieTrees

skynight said:


> UUmmmmm.... How did you earn all those beads??


I'm ashamed to say........


----------



## x-ring-1

Oh man! There's always one in the crowd!


----------



## ILLbucknut

rock monkey said:


> here's mine


AT least you aint gotta hear any complaining when you buy archery stuff.


----------



## DXTCLUE

rock monkey said:


> here's mine


I thought you had two .


----------



## brdymakr

rock monkey said:


> here's mine


Now that is funny in a sad sorta way..."hang" in there dude...your luck will turn...try the left for variety until it does...


----------



## tjohnston

This is my wife and my oldest son. The oldest started hunting with us in fall of 2010, and the wife started bowhunting with me in either 2000 or 2001. I think she actually gets more excited for hunting season then I do. We also have twin boy and girl, who are about to turn 11, they just recently got their real bows, moved up from the Genesis bows. The oldest shoots a Hoyt Rampage XT, the wife has a Mission Craze, the youngest son also has a Mission Craze, and the daughter has a Mission Menace. We camp in the middle of nowhere all summer, so we shoot bows a lot, this summer should be interesting.


----------



## hedp

rock monkey said:


> here's mine




Hahaha. That made me laugh. 
.


----------



## J-Daddy

rock monkey said:


> here's mine


Smartest guy on this thread....
My wife married up...She's pretty good looking but I'm freakin gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## curley30030x

J-Daddy said:


> Smartest guy on this thread....
> My wife married up...She's pretty good looking but I'm freakin gorgeous!!!!!


Now the avatar makes sense!!!!


----------



## tjohnston

J-Daddy said:


> Smartest guy on this thread....
> My wife married up...She's pretty good looking but I'm freakin gorgeous!!!!!


Lol


----------



## mattsdad

Here is my hunting partner.....


----------



## wolf44

very nice, even better that you are both cards fans


----------



## hrchdog

Here is mine with her first bow kill, and next thursday we celebrate our 25th anniversary.


----------



## quikstik

With J-Daddy's pic post and the 2 in the --- and 1 in the --- avatar We probably don't want to know whats really going on in that camp.


----------



## JumphogUSMC

Here is my shooting buddy, my ten year old Granddaughter. She shoots better than I do! Great sharing time with her and launching arrows downrange.


----------



## Marty216

Well I cannot get the pic to upload but my wife started shooting and hunting last season. already she has said she wants to try 3D with me this season and she is counting dow the days until season starts again. She is figuring out food plots where to put them where to put stands and blinds.
Im so lucky to have her. It truly is nice to have your spouse intrested in the same things that you are. 
Even all 4 of our kids shoot. My oldest boy 13 wants to start hunting next season with us. The other 3 kids not so much.


----------



## g_c_c_23

Never thought that I would laugh this much when I opened this thread. Some good stuff here...


----------



## gbrlvrst

She needs to work on her form a bit but...She'll do.


----------



## wyoming4x4

depends on who holding the bow i guess! thats funny!!!


----------



## wyoming4x4

maxxis88 said:


> hmmmm??


the wife holds the bow i guess? interesting!


----------



## MiniOzzy3

I want our club to get racks like that!


----------



## brdymakr

JumphogUSMC said:


> View attachment 1310730
> Here is my shooting buddy, my ten year old Granddaughter. She shoots better than I do! Great sharing time with her and launching arrows downrange.


Thanks for your service JumphogUSMC if the name has anything to do with your profession (past or present) and Thank You for passing the great sport onto younger generations...they are the ones that pick it up the quickest...I know that I have a 16 year old that is now routinely outshooting me.


----------



## quikstik

gbrlvrst
Her form is near perfect, dyslexia is kickin her tail though


----------



## brdymakr

My wife would be kicking my tail if I posted that....


----------



## Left-Hander

Kstigall said:


> Congrats! You married a WHOLE lot better than she did!


x2 Lmao


----------



## VAHUNTER01

my wife has been going to 3D's and Bowhunting with me for just a little over a year now. i cant think of anyone else that i would enjoy spending time with more. + she is starting to understand when i need to buy something new for my bow!!!! :wink:


----------



## brdymakr

anymore AT's out there that have a Hunting/Shooting partner with "benefits"???


----------



## Buellhunter

My girl


----------



## brdymakr

Buellhunter said:


> View attachment 1313324
> 
> View attachment 1313325
> 
> My girl


Thanks for posting, no wonder your business is booming...


----------



## hawgdawg

brdymakr said:


> we need more emphasis on "family archery" and less emphasis on who's rig is the fastest or all the bickering that goes on about whether someone's arrow broke a line or not...Family Archery = Quality Time with loved ones in the great outdoors...nothing more, nothing less


best post I've seen in awhile.


----------



## brdymakr

hawgdawg said:


> best post I've seen in awhile.


Thanks Hawgdawg...it's just the way I feel about things...and I'm being repaid everyday when I see my family go out back, shoot their arrows, congratulate each other on fine shots, rib each other about strays and then we all go inside and sit down to dinner together and say a blessing for all that we have...doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## JD70

Well I dont have a picture of her hunting with me to post but heres one of us on our 20th anniversary last year. We just got her a .308 and will look into a nice bow for her later this year.






I have a pic of her and the hog she shot with my 7mag a few years ago but that was pre weight loss and would get me killed LOL


----------



## brdymakr

JD70 said:


> Well I dont have a picture of her hunting with me to post but heres one of us on our 20th anniversary last year. We just got her a .308 and will look into a nice bow for her later this year.
> View attachment 1313443
> I have a pic of her and the hog she shot with my 7mag a few years ago but that was pre weight loss and would get me killed LOL


Ha, well let her know that she looks great and would only 'improve' when holding a bow at full draw...Grats on the 20th...we're past coming up on our 12th in April...here is to the girls that keep us sane and make us look better than we do alone...:darkbeer:


----------



## ohiobullseye

Well here she is my awsome wife who I started into archery basicaly right after our wedding and my 11 year old daughter hunts and shoots with us too. My whole family shoots 3d. My wife is on the left the picture was taken last year at Erie for the IBO Triple Crown.


----------



## sagecreek

Me and the bride last week at the Big Shoot! lain:


----------



## SHPoet

sagecreek said:


> Me and the bride last week at the Big Shoot! lain:


:icon_1_lol:


----------



## brdymakr

sagecreek said:


> Me and the bride last week at the Big Shoot! lain:


Ha, thanks for posting this but 1980 called and they want their hair style back....LOL


----------



## ahunter55

My wife goes along but does not hunt BUT I have a beautiful Daughter of 3 & Nurse like her MaMa that took up the sport 3 years ago. Got a son & G-son & 2 Son-in-laws also & my little brother. It IS a family affair for sure..


----------



## Deer_Sniper

Here's mine enjoying our other passion.... She loves to fish, camp and anything outdoors


----------



## SHPoet

Deer_Sniper said:


> Here's mine enjoying our other passion.... She loves to fish, camp and anything outdoors
> View attachment 1313593


MAKE HER WEAR REAL SHOES WHEN RIDING THAT BIKE!!!!

I learned this from personal experience.....


----------



## Peteyur

I have a wife who in a few days will get her next bow. A maxxis 31 and on monday I called her at work and she asked if her new toy was here yet?( it was baught on sunday from a guy in utah and we live in MI) She was so excited and I was blown away at how her excitement sent my heart racing. We have two little ones(3 and 6) that I hope will enjoy shooting as much as their dad. This sport is soooooo much better when you can enjoy it with family.


----------



## Tooltech

shpoet said:


> View attachment 1309684
> 
> 
> my wife doesn't shoot archery, so......


wow...


----------



## DocMort

lrbergin said:


> Nobody caught this so I felt obligated. HE sounds dreamy. How do you guys determine who's the wife? Just curious.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Fine play sir fine play.


----------



## brdymakr

No one else has a shooting partner that they want to show off a little bit with????  If not, I'll close the thread and call it a day...Brdy


----------



## spankustang

My wife and some 3d shoots, and at the local Pro Shop. She enjoys shooting almost as much as I do.


----------



## VanillaEps

spankustang said:


> My wife and some 3d shoots, and at the local Pro Shop. She enjoys shooting almost as much as I do.


Nice form.


----------



## ridgeback87

my girlie and me right after she bought her new bow.






,


----------



## VanillaEps

ridgeback87 said:


> my girlie and me right after she bought her new bow.
> View attachment 1319294
> ,
> View attachment 1319296


That's a really nice looking range.


----------



## VanillaEps

There's something about seeing a woman drawing and holding her form with a bow that accentuates the lady lumps. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahly

Me & my girl! (check out those eyes!!!)


----------



## bowtecha

Mahly said:


> Me & my girl! (check out those eyes!!!)


lol looks like her eyes were editied in photoshop there so blue. awesome. i need to find me a purty girl to hunt with lol


----------



## Mahly

bowtecha said:


> lol looks like her eyes were editied in photoshop there so blue. awesome. i need to find me a purty girl to hunt with lol


Thanx! No touch ups here!!! They ARE amazing!


----------



## bowtecha

wow good looking girl there mahley


Eric


----------



## liv2hnt247

She just started shooting last year Diamond Razors Edge and she cant wait to get out hunting.


----------



## pumba

i must say all you blokes on here are deffinately punching above your weight (dating outside your league), those of you not married get rings on their fingers before they figure out they have been dudded. Seriously though great to see so many partners involved in a great sport.


----------



## jfreeman

the only hunting partner i need  
pretty good looking if i say so myself!! (just in case it doesnt work its a pic of my bow) lol


----------



## BvrHunter

My wife does not hunt so this is the only female I take with me...she was 2 in these pictures and will be 5 this year..already learning how to turkey call :wink: bottom is the queen with the princess


----------



## brdymakr

BvrHunter said:


> My wife does not hunt so this is the only female I take with me...she was 2 in these pictures and will be 5 this year..already learning how to turkey call :wink: bottom is the queen with the princess
> 
> 
> View attachment 1320174
> View attachment 1320175
> View attachment 1320176


Now that's what I'm talking about...I have a 5 year old "princess" too..I'll try to snap a pic of her at full draw with her Pink PSE Fuse...she's already got the bug and drilling targets...well, as much "drill" as 10lbs of draw will allow...


----------



## BvrHunter

brdymakr said:


> Now that's what I'm talking about...I have a 5 year old "princess" too..I'll try to snap a pic of her at full draw with her Pink PSE Fuse...she's already got the bug and drilling targets...well, as much "drill" as 10lbs of draw will allow...


Thats awesome! She shares a little fred bear with our middle son....just flinging them in the back yard..my oldest son (9) has been shooting a menace for two years now


----------



## GeNeRAL_HuNTR87

My beautiful wifey! she hasnt started shootin yet, but once i get back stateside we are goin to get her all setup for 3D...then ill start coaxing her into shootin some live targets...these are a couple from some of my trips home on leave


----------



## CaSpawn

pumba said:


> i must say all you blokes on here are deffinately punching above your weight (dating outside your league), those of you not married get rings on their fingers before they figure out they have been dudded. Seriously though great to see so many partners involved in a great sport.


x2....LOL, you ain't kidding, well done fellas! Must be that gift of gab.


----------



## SHPoet

GeNeRAL_HuNTR87 said:


> My beautiful wifey! she hasnt started shootin yet, but once i get back stateside we are goin to get her all setup for 3D...then ill start coaxing her into shootin some live targets...these are a couple from some of my trips home on leave


Thanks for your service....

The pick with her in the stream... Where is that generally? It just looks so familiar.


----------



## GeNeRAL_HuNTR87

SHPoet said:


> Thanks for your service....
> 
> The pick with her in the stream... Where is that generally? It just looks so familiar.


Jennings Creek...Botetout Co.


----------



## SHPoet

GeNeRAL_HuNTR87 said:


> Jennings Creek...Botetout Co.


Ahhh. OK. That's not where I was thinking.


----------



## Mahly

bowtecha said:


> wow good looking girl there mahley
> 
> 
> Eric


Thanx!


----------



## BowtechKicks

Here are my hunting partners. My wife and sons and my lab. My Assassin and my wifes Passion.


----------



## pa.hunter

*my girls love them for sure MY HUNTING BUDDIES*


----------



## Quackersmacker1

Way to go. Start them young.


----------



## VanillaEps

A lefty. Interesting. Don't see too many of those.


----------



## tparchery

me & my hunting partner


----------



## jlm81

Heres couple of me and my hunting partner.
Gotta love this!!!


----------



## nib

rock monkey said:


> here's mine



If you can not love thine self ..........


----------



## fallhunter

I am single and happy. Just recently got out of a relationship, and honestly, I have never felt more.. Human. Whole. Complete. I dont know why, but I have tried several (way too many to admit I have) and I am happy when its done and I have solitude again. What ever makes a guy happy I guess.


----------



## Ou224

gbrlvrst said:


> She needs to work on her form a bit but...She'll do.


You might wanna post a thread on DIY. I am sure everyone will want to know how to make one of those bow stands.


----------



## JumphogUSMC

GeNeRAL_HuNTR87 said:


> My beautiful wifey! she hasnt started shootin yet, but once i get back stateside we are goin to get her all setup for 3D...then ill start coaxing her into shootin some live targets...these are a couple from some of my trips home on leave


Thank you for your service, shipmate! If I recall correctly, the Blue Ridge was out of Morehead City, NC, or somewhere on the east coast. I know it was in some task force I was with at one time or the other. Did some time on the Nashville, LPD-13, and the Guam, LPH-9 out of that great city (-; You have a beautiful wife and her smile helps make her so.

Semper Fi!
Jumphog


----------



## brdymakr

jlm81 said:


> Heres couple of me and my hunting partner.
> Gotta love this!!!


Wow, that last pic in the treestands must have taken some time to put together, but what a great shot...Congrats...it looks like you have passed it on to and thru the whole family...Well Done


----------



## spotshot

rock monkey said:


> here's mine


Doesn't she have a twin sister


----------



## GeNeRAL_HuNTR87

JumphogUSMC said:


> Thank you for your service, shipmate! If I recall correctly, the Blue Ridge was out of Morehead City, NC, or somewhere on the east coast. I know it was in some task force I was with at one time or the other. Did some time on the Nashville, LPD-13, and the Guam, LPH-9 out of that great city (-; You have a beautiful wife and her smile helps make her so.
> 
> Semper Fi!
> Jumphog


Thank you! the Blue Ridge's homeport is now in Yokosuka, Japan. The Wife is quite the beauty...makes bein away that much harder...down to only ab 8months left...cant get back home fast enough!


----------



## BOWdacious1

brdymakr said:


> I am a truly blessed man. My wife of over 12 years decided to join the rest of the family this year and get into archery. My older sons (16&18) and my nephew and I have been hunting and 3D partners for quite awhile, but now that "Mom" is also into the sport its truly a Family Event for us each weekend. She drew her first bow this past December 26th after "Santa" brought our two littlest ones (5&7) their first "real bows" for Christmas. She started out with a Winchester Thunderbolt (pictured below on her 2nd day of shooting...ever) and has now progressed to a Mathews Jewel and is easily pulling back 45#+ and breaking nocks with regularity. She is even getting fired up about her first hunt with us this coming fall on our farm in KY where we spent last weekend shed hunting and practicing out of a ground blind for her and my 7 year old (still not too sure about climbing up into a treestand in the dark). Anyway, I would love to start a thread for all of the "Hunting/Target Shooting Couples" out there that are proud of their spouses for showing an open mind to pick up one of our hobbies. Brdy
> View attachment 1309581
> View attachment 1309583


Great thread brdymakr....takes a real man to realize, appreciate, and to post about his blessing of a wife....congrats to you and to her for joining the world of few women archers :welcomesign: Hope she becomes an ATer as well, if so, would enjoy being her friend. Happy shooting to all of you!


----------



## brdymakr

BOWdacious1 said:


> Great thread brdymakr....takes a real man to realize, appreciate, and to post about his blessing of a wife....congrats to you and to her for joining the world of few women archers :welcomesign: Hope she becomes an ATer as well, if so, would enjoy being her friend. Happy shooting to all of you!


Thanks BOWda...she makes me better in all kinds of ways...anyway, now that you commented you owe the thread a pic...thanks for playing.


----------



## rock monkey

spotshot said:


> Doesn't she have a twin sister


that's the ugly step sister. we dont talk about her.


----------



## lc12

spankustang said:


> My wife and some 3d shoots, and at the local Pro Shop. She enjoys shooting almost as much as I do.


Lucky man!


----------



## misshuntressKT3

this is me and my boyfriend we both shot before we ment each other, but i didn get him into bowfishing


----------



## hedp

misshuntressKT3 said:


> this is me and my boyfriend we both shot before we ment each other, but i didn get him into bowfishing
> View attachment 1321687
> View attachment 1321688
> 
> View attachment 1321689




You didn't get him into bow fishing?????



He's a dummy. lol
.


----------



## misshuntressKT3

HA ya just never did it before but now he loves it! i mean he has a great partner to go with now lol


----------



## nubbb

Keep it up!


----------



## ABTABB

Cool Pic I took of My Wife yesterday evening while shooting...
Lucky to have Someone who loves Archery, as much as I do...
Well Almost as much...lol


----------



## SHPoet

ABTABB said:


> Cool Pic I took of My Wife yesterday evening while shooting...
> Lucky to have Someone who loves Archery, as much as I do...
> Well Almost as much...lol
> 
> View attachment 1324312


That is one impressive pic... Did you doctor the colors or was that natural?


----------



## ABTABB

It was late evening so the lighting was fairly consistent but, I did take it with Her phone and She used one of the shadow effects on it...


----------



## HC Archery

Now that is a cool pic!!


----------



## brdymakr

ABTABB said:


> Cool Pic I took of My Wife yesterday evening while shooting...
> Lucky to have Someone who loves Archery, as much as I do...
> Well Almost as much...lol
> 
> View attachment 1324312


Sweet shot and thanks for posting on the thread...OP, Brdy


----------



## MidevilX68

Ttt


----------



## GeNeRAL_HuNTR87

just bought the wife a Bear Apprentice 2, so we will join me in shootin when i get back to FL in January!! pumped about it!!


----------



## jwg1976

From our wedding day


----------



## MidevilX68

My wife shooting her brand new 2012 PSE Stiletto


----------



## HC Archery

* jwg1976*..... Now that is a wedding photo!!!!


----------



## Learn2turn

Deer_Sniper said:


> Here's mine enjoying our other passion.... She loves to fish, camp and anything outdoors
> View attachment 1313593


If you love her then put some quality helmets on. Be safe brother and for heaven's sake WHY do you look so UNhappy?


----------



## adamwytt

Some of yall got some good lookin lads, i would prefer to stay single during hunting season, but if you got a good looking girl who dont care how much you hunt, shoot and spend you got it made fo show.


----------



## brdymakr

adamwytt said:


> Some of yall got some good lookin lads, i would prefer to stay single during hunting season, but if you got a good looking girl who dont care how much you hunt, shoot and spend you got it made fo show.


LOL, I'm good on the "looks" "shooting" and "hunting" parts...now on the spending she tends to "approve" most of my purchases before I actually pull the trigger and buy something...hey, at least I'm man enough to admit it...I can be impulsive and she typically keeps me between the white lines and out of the ditches...

for those of you that have now seen me in the videos on BH penetration in gel and FP penetration in plywood, you now know that I married way above my ugly head....

in case you missed the threads, here are the links...video is a link on page one in first post.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1727081
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1715658


----------



## OldeDelphArcher

jlm81 said:


> Heres couple of me and my hunting partner.
> Gotta love this!!!


Only in Kentucky would you expect to see this!!! Classic cool pics


----------



## jwg1976

HC Archery said:


> * jwg1976*..... Now that is a wedding photo!!!!


Thanks - It was all set up by my wife before hand and was a big surprise for me. I have to admit it's a little weird having your picture taken in the chapel with your bow.


----------



## buckknuckle

ttt


----------



## Gunpowder

Cherish your time with your partner. After 7 yrs of battling cancer mine stays inside while I take the kids out. This year will be my daughters first year bowhunting.


----------



## TerribleShot

Gunpowder said:


> Cherish your time with your partner. After 7 yrs of battling cancer mine stays inside while I take the kids out. This year will be my daughters first year bowhunting.


Man my prayers are with your wife and family. I can't even imagine 7 years of that.


----------



## Tanner Mann

This is a great thread LOL!


----------



## Gunpowder

TerribleShot said:


> Man my prayers are with your wife and family. I can't even imagine 7 years of that.


Thanks! She has a type of bone cancer (Multiple Myeloma), which currently has no cure.


----------



## HC Archery

TerribleShot said:


> Man my prayers are with your wife and family. I can't even imagine 7 years of that.


My best for that... Hope all of our thoughts and prayers can help in anyway.


----------



## brdymakr

HC Archery said:


> My best for that... Hope all of our thoughts and prayers can help in anyway.


Adding one to the prayer list for this week...God's Blessings be with her and your family.


----------



## HC Archery

ttt


----------



## Lazerbeans

Here's my lady, trying out her freshly re-painted Hoyt Mystic. Met her at a rodeo, after seeing her ride "Watermelon Crawl" for the full eight. Afterwards there was a dance, asked her to dance, and 15 plus years later here we are. She loves to hunt, and often drags me out of the house to fish, with four kids in tow. She amazes me daily.


----------



## buckknuckle

Lazerbeans said:


> Here's my lady, trying out her freshly re-painted Hoyt Mystic. Met her at a rodeo, after seeing her ride "Watermelon Crawl" for the full eight. Afterwards there was a dance, asked her to dance, and 15 plus years later here we are. She loves to hunt, and often drags me out of the house to fish, with four kids in tow. She amazes me daily.


Man it just dosent get any better than that.. My wife and i love bull riding also. And she likes bareback!! oh, that just didn't sound right,lol.


----------



## big B ohio

My wife and my hunting partner! I have a new hunting partner and he should be here anyday!


----------



## jlm81

up top


----------



## befsman

ttt


----------



## HC Archery

Another bump............


----------



## Billincamo

Kstigall said:


> Congrats! You married a WHOLE lot better than she did!


That's funny! Great way to your over chicked!


----------



## buckknuckle

bump


----------



## jrdrees

Good lookin' huntin' buddies!


----------



## jhlawson

My soon to be wife in a week! Shooting our local 3d course


----------



## HC Archery

ttt


----------



## pinshooter

subscribed


----------



## ndnbowhunter

my wife with her new heartbreaker


----------



## Viper69

Suddenly I want to go fishin...


----------



## bishjr

Viper69 said:


> Suddenly I want to go fishin...


Amen to that comment! Wow!!!!!


----------



## HC Archery

Viper69 said:


> Suddenly I want to go fishin...


Ditto.


----------



## cc122368

Here too wow dont think Id bt doing much fishing except with my pole and leaving the boat would be hard..


----------



## 12RingKing

Invisible Man said:


> here is a few.


She's got a death grip on that bow...... :wink:


----------



## buckknuckle

12RingKing said:


> She's got a death grip on that bow...... :wink:


The GI Joe kung foo grip!!!!!


----------



## BROX

My Awesome wife and hunting partner from time to time


----------



## ESBH

*Wife,Bestfriend,hunting partner*

Here is my wife, best friend, mother of my kids and hunting partner. Been married for 10 great years and together since she was 16 and I was 17


----------



## brdymakr

Thanks for all the replies. It looks like I'm not the only one that gets to share our great sport with their best friend/spouse or significant other.....way to go archery...


----------



## HC Archery




----------



## HC Archery




----------



## bhunter23

I wonder how many of the wives, girlfriends, know that there pictures are being posted of them, good luck they dont find out, I would have to buy another bow because my wife would wrap my bow around my head, lol


----------



## MeatSeakerX2

shpoet said:


> View attachment 1309684
> 
> 
> my wife doesn't shoot archery, so......


x2! Lol


----------



## MeatSeakerX2

rock monkey said:


> here's mine


HAHA Funniest thing ive seen all day..


----------



## MidevilX68

Bump it to the top


----------



## MOBOW#1

spankustang said:


> My wife and some 3d shoots, and at the local Pro Shop. She enjoys shooting almost as much as I do.










Wonder where I have seen her before??


----------



## meatmissle

Here's my wife, she's the best friend I have in the world and my favorite hunting & shooting partner. She's also a killing machine!


----------



## spankustang

This will be her second full year bow hunting. I'm hoping she will shoot a nice buck this year.


----------



## grimace1

No such luck here. I once asked my wife if she wanted to go hunting with me, and she said sure, if I won't get mad when she yells "Run, deer, run!" Needless to say, she didn't go.


----------



## RT1

Invisible Man said:


> here is a few.


pretty much if i posted those see thru pics of my wife.....my new wife would be my right hand....lol

congrats man!

I wouldn't dare post "the pics" that i have of her......i wouldn't mind showing her off, but she wouldn't appreciate it.


----------



## n.vodden

Beautiful blue eyes, reminds me of the Fremen warriors from Dune


----------



## bowhntng4evr

You guys are lucky. I'm the only one from my immediate family or extended family who hunts. It's extremely boring. It's difficult to keep hunting every year when nobody shares your excitement.


----------



## SMABOWHUNTER

LMAO, Palmela amd her five sisters..


rock monkey said:


> here's mine


----------



## jrdrees

Invisible Man said:


> here is a few.


Draw length looks a little long....


----------



## Lungbustah

Here's my fiance and shooting partner


----------



## GTRH8R

A whole lot of you out kicked your coverage...my wife would shove my bow where the sun don't shine if I put her picture up, but she's defintely too good looking of a woman to be with me.


----------



## ArcherFletch

subscribed!!! and great idea for a thread.


----------



## killerevo7

...Ive been blessed


----------



## pinshooter

I feel sorry for these ladies on here.....theres definitely a trade imbalance haha!


----------



## yogi da bear

Mine just got into it will get pics up shortly 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BDPIL

Here is a pic of myself and my 2 hunting buddies. My wife isnt to keen on hunting so it is just us 3. This will be our first year out and cant wait.


----------



## Claydoh

pinshooter said:


> I feel sorry for these ladies on here.....theres definitely a trade imbalance haha!


Hahaha, yeah, never underestimate the generosity of the fairer sex.


----------



## Dillzer

My old lady and our son. I think I did alright.


----------



## iMadness

My girls....and me.


----------



## snoman4

Here is my best hunting partner. She is a tough girl. Went through breast cancer last year and had to have a mastectomy of the right breast so she cant shoot a bow any more as they took the trapezius muscle from her right side to rebuild the breast. We got her a crossbow late last summer and she is back to hunting with me. 

View attachment 1464404


----------



## GTRH8R

snoman4 said:


> Here is my best hunting partner. She is a tough girl. Went through breast cancer last year and had to have a mastectomy of the right breast so she cant shoot a bow any more as they took the trapezius muscle from her right side to rebuild the breast. We got her a crossbow late last summer and she is back to hunting with me.
> 
> View attachment 1464404


As long as she is still shooting...


----------



## E. Johnson

*Wife*

I can't get her into shooting yet but don't want to press it too much. She really don't understand my passion but I can understand that with her growing up in another Country with no hunting to speak of. Great young lady and so good to me. I will say that I married up for sure.


----------



## JoeS.

Did most of these women draw the short end of the stick or what?


----------



## crooked stick

BDPIL said:


> Here is a pic of myself and my 2 hunting buddies. My wife isnt to keen on hunting so it is just us 3. This will be our first year out and cant wait.
> 
> View attachment 1464321


Looks like they're ready to go!!


----------



## snoman4

JoeS. said:


> Did most of these women draw the short end of the stick or what?


I know mine did.....


----------



## hooiserarcher

snoman4 said:


> Here is my best hunting partner. She is a tough girl. Went through breast cancer last year and had to have a mastectomy of the right breast so she cant shoot a bow any more as they took the trapezius muscle from her right side to rebuild the breast. We got her a crossbow late last summer and she is back to hunting with me.
> 
> View attachment 1464404


Awesome bro! And she is beautiful 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 3Dblackncamo

curley30030x said:


> One of my favorite pics from a few years ago. Me and my wife at one of our states 3D shoots


you 2 make a nice couple


----------



## pinshooter

snoman4 said:


> Here is my best hunting partner. She is a tough girl. Went through breast cancer last year and had to have a mastectomy of the right breast so she cant shoot a bow any more as they took the trapezius muscle from her right side to rebuild the breast. We got her a crossbow late last summer and she is back to hunting with me.
> 
> View attachment 1464404


she gets a big :thumbs_up


----------



## southern

Dillzer said:


> My old lady and our son. I think I did alright.


 yes u dd


----------



## jimb

You guys married way better than you should have. That all I've got to say about this.


----------



## Renegademan

besides the above post you fellers give me hope bhaha


----------



## bigcountry_king

My Daughters..... My oldest... (Alyssa) just had turned 8.. now she is almost 9.....
My youngest ( Kaitlyn ) was 6 in the picture

They have got considerably better in form since, as katie was just learnin... and alyssa had been shooting for a couple months.... 
Now alyssa shoots a mathews.... and kaitlyn shoots a hoyt.... They have graduated to new bows 3 times each lol.... Alyssa has a craze and katies is set to arrive soon....
It is MOST special to me, cause i never forced em,.... they wanted to start shooting to share it with daddy... and they now shoot tourneys with me.... Special Stuff Here !!!

MY OLDEST








MY YOUNGEST








ALL 3 OF US... My youngest daugters 1st night of shootin


----------



## yogi da bear

Here is mine


















Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## b0hunt3r29

*here's mine, wife, son, and both daughters*

There are deer killers!!!!! Started kids out young taking them along since they about 3. Son killed first deer when he was 8 with a gun and 9 killed first with bow. Oldest daughter and youngest both killed there first when they were 6. Oldest daughter (10) is going to bowhunt this year. Wife has killed several deer with a bow and a couple good bucks. WIll take me a couple of post to upload the pics I want to share....


----------



## b0hunt3r29

*more pics*

Some of the girls from first hunting trips to first deer to tagging out together. Probably one my favorite pictures ever is my 6 year old with the face paint. THat was last year her first year hunting and she killed 2 bucks and 2 does. Oldest daughter killed 3 bucks (1 on a special hunt) and 2 does. Son killed 2 bucks and 2 does.


----------



## b0hunt3r29

*more pics*

This will be the last I promise. LOL


----------



## xspudx_2

My fiance and her razors edge!

Sent from my SPH-M920 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xspudx_2

Man she's beautiful!

Sent from my SPH-M920 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BRUKSHOT

Here is my kitten at a local shoot last year.


----------



## truth 2

No pics of her with a bow but one with a little bass she got this spring.


----------



## 1ryanman

Here is my best 3-d and hunting partner:wink:


----------



## b0hunt3r29

up top


----------



## WMDTalley

Here's mine. Yes she's out of my league...don't tell her.


----------



## StrikeForce

Just got my wife into archery. Wasn't hard, just asked if I should get a bow when I went to the shop. Lol. She's already grouping at 20/30 yards like a pro, but I'd expect nothing less from a redhead. No hunting, but my little partner will be getting a bow in a few years. As you all have stated, its a great family thing to do. Go fire some shots in the yard and enjoy each other.


----------



## DanceswithDingo

Here's mine







(she just doesn't know it yet :wink: )


----------



## Gunpowder

StrikeForce said:


> Just got my wife into archery. Wasn't hard, just asked if I should get a bow when I went to the shop. Lol. She's already grouping at 20/30 yards like a pro, but I'd expect nothing less from a redhead. No hunting, but my little partner will be getting a bow in a few years. As you all have stated, its a great family thing to do. Go fire some shots in the yard and enjoy each other.



Redheads unite! http://jscms.jrn.columbia.edu/cns/2009-04-14/hall-redheads.html

And yes WE love archery!


----------



## StrikeForce

Gunpowder said:


> Redheads unite! http://jscms.jrn.columbia.edu/cns/2009-04-14/hall-redheads.html
> 
> And yes WE love archery!


Ah yes, that article is spot on. Being married to a red head keeps you on your toes alright. And don't ever challenge one; you will lose. My grandmother hasn't lost a card game in 73 years. Haha.


----------



## quinton

Got her into hunting a couple years ago, now we're getting into 3d together. This is one of our engagement pics, one of my favorites.


----------



## mattmejean

wow some of the lady in the post need back bars for proper stabilization.... i would go cross eyed shooting with most of these beauties...


----------



## bbaker-25

she has got a pink diamond razor edge also but i havent taken any pics of her shooting it yet-she shoots,hunts, and traps with me


----------



## mattmejean

WMDTalley said:


> Here's mine. Yes she's out of my league...don't tell her.


agreed... lol epicly hot... but i wont tell her promise!


----------



## MidevilX68

Kick it up put those pics up if it wasn't for there sapport where would we be get the whole family in to archery pass on that tradition keep it alive my wife didn't know what she was missing now she wants to shoot all the time


----------



## The Arrow Guru

She doesn't hunt but she lets me run all over the country doing it. She is dead sexy and most importantly the best mom I've ever known.:thumbs_up


----------



## gj953

no clue who's spouse she is... but damn, lucky b*rd - Lisa Brunner - Martin pro shooting staff.


----------



## dkmichik

Nice


----------



## bbjavelina

I think it's time for someone less challenged than me to organize these photos in such a way that we can all take a vote.

I'm currently leaning toward that young one in the pink outfit. Or maybe, no, wait, let me think. I'll get back to you on this.


----------



## jlm81

lets see some kiddos. first timers...ttt


----------



## crakrr

this is my partners in crime our 8 yearold was getting ready for her first dove hunt she took 2 im so proud momma has a bear homewrecker baby girl a bear apprentice 2 and daddy rocks a diamond outlaw


----------



## alaskanmatt

Hunting and shooting with my daughters has to be some of the best memories in my life. Wish they could last forever.


----------



## gj953

Alaskanmatt - what are the birds? Ptarmigan? What do they use for arrowheads for those? That's some great shooting, and a caribou? Impressive! Great pics! I love that one of the young girl holding birds in both fists! LOL great stuff!


----------



## alaskanmatt

Just use blunts for the ptarmigan. My daughters love to archery shoot. That is my oldest daughters caribou, she got it at 15 yards. Bigger than anything I have harvested so far even with a rifle. Its shoulder mounted on the wall and dwarfs mine. My wife likes to shoot targets and leaves the hunting to all of us, tough job. Best wishes.
matt


----------



## ConflictDiamond

Whoever said that these ladies married beneath them wasn't kidding! Good job guys! Hope you're as good at bagging the venison. Of course I married above me as well.....but after 26.5 years, she still doesn't believe it.....good thing!

G


----------



## ShortHanded

rock monkey said:


> here's mine


Classic!!! Lmao


----------



## chevy88

I actually did used to shoot with Laura Francese aka Miss Martin archery. I used to live about 10 minutes from where she did a lot of shooting at what was Priest Hollow archery and is now Jeff's archery in Warren, Pa.


----------



## crakrr

ConflictDiamond said:


> Whoever said that these ladies married beneath them wasn't kidding! Good job guys! Hope you're as good at bagging the venison. Of course I married above me as well.....but after 26.5 years, she still doesn't believe it.....good thing!
> 
> G


i know i did but i got the best of both worlds she was my best friend for 5 years before we started dating


----------



## qkdraw

Great thread! I found it funny reading the post, and can tell who has been married the a while. The short timers refer to their wife and "old lady" or "here's mine".....like a trophy...still laughing...! The veterans say "she is my best friend" or anything that sounds humbled. 

I am only making a bit of fun, however they are a touchy bunch! We all should be proud they stay with US!


----------



## stanlh

curley30030x said:


> One of my favorite pics from a few years ago. Me and my wife at one of our states 3D shoots


Where was this shoot at?
What did it cost to compete?
How many people competed?
What was the prize money?


----------



## crakrr

qkdraw said:


> Great thread! I found it funny reading the post, and can tell who has been married the a while. The short timers refer to their wife and "old lady" or "here's mine".....like a trophy...still laughing...! The veterans say "she is my best friend" or anything that sounds humbled.
> 
> I am only making a bit of fun, however they are a touchy bunch! We all should be proud they stay with US!


we are only dating at this point she is the first girl that i actually care about losing ive been married twice and am better off with out them but she has my heart and has had it since day 1 (i know imma softie)


----------



## cc122368

Did not know she was from down there or when I lived in Bradford I would have been in Waren all the time.


----------



## nurface

I have one but think i can post it on here ? Its a little x rated !!!


----------



## a21davis

Here is a pic of mine shooting her new Hoyt CarbonElement Vixcen edtion. She is excited to take it hunting this year.


----------



## SOconnor

yogi da bear said:


> Here is mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


thats really good form!


----------



## bad_baja

draw length looks short?


----------



## brdymakr

bad_baja said:


> draw length looks short?


By at least an inch or two....but that's what they all say...LOL


----------



## brdymakr

ttt for X-Mas


----------



## subconsciously

In the blind - at practice - at the big game - I got myself a winner. Yep, I way over married.

View attachment 1550297

View attachment 1550299

View attachment 1550300

View attachment 1550301

View attachment 1550302


----------



## brdymakr

lets get this thread up and going again....ttt and let's see the pics of the family enjoying our great sport together.


----------



## shtf

oK Hell I will play along. 










haha dont we all wish anyways =-)


----------



## KillShot243

My wife, she out shoots me all the time.


----------



## bowtecha

Nice to see all the women takin up archery!


----------



## fasteddie2488

The best anyone could ask for. The daughter may be too young to shoot and my dog may be blind but they long being in the woods with me.


----------



## BearArcher1980

I dont have any pictures, lost em all on my old phone. My wife, neice, her bestfriend, nephew, his bestfriend shoots trad. and of course myself. In the past 4 years I have managed to get quite a few people behind a bow. Along the way I have learned so much from attending different shops, shoots and events. This site has been a true blessing for everyone and I greatly appreciate everyones knowledge. As I sit here an type my 2yo son is chillin in my lap lol. The archery bug has hit my family bigtime.


----------



## aussi bob

Youre Girls look like the Princes from the move brave


Renegademan said:


> besides the above post you fellers give me hope bhaha


----------



## catfishmafia76

fasteddie2488 said:


> The best anyone could ask for. The daughter may be too young to shoot and my dog may be blind but they long being in the woods with me.
> 
> View attachment 1569199
> 
> View attachment 1569200
> 
> View attachment 1569201


What a cutie pie! My daughter is 14 now and to be honest, sometimes I miss the times when she was small and daddy was still her hero. Enjoy every second with her because they sure grow up quick.


----------



## archeryhunterME

here is my girlfriend with her first buck


----------



## skippystevo

Here are a couple of my shooting/hunting partners !!


----------



## phenrichs

Here is my wife. We got our new Mission bows the same day. I thought it would be a good idea and knew she would enjoy it. Now it bites me in the butt. Not only do I have to get approval for all archery related purchases but she then decides if I have to buy one of whatever it is for her as well. 

Oh well, she is very excited for September archery season.


----------



## nubbb

Sounds like you may have opened a can of worms.


----------



## Sneezy

bigcountry_king said:


> My Daughters..... My oldest... (Alyssa) just had turned 8.. now she is almost 9.....
> My youngest ( Kaitlyn ) was 6 in the picture
> 
> They have got considerably better in form since, as katie was just learnin... and alyssa had been shooting for a couple months....
> Now alyssa shoots a mathews.... and kaitlyn shoots a hoyt.... They have graduated to new bows 3 times each lol.... Alyssa has a craze and katies is set to arrive soon....
> It is MOST special to me, cause i never forced em,.... they wanted to start shooting to share it with daddy... and they now shoot tourneys with me.... Special Stuff Here !!!
> 
> MY OLDEST
> View attachment 1464736
> 
> 
> MY YOUNGEST
> View attachment 1464738
> 
> 
> ALL 3 OF US... My youngest daugters 1st night of shootin
> View attachment 1464742


congrats poppa! those girls are going to grow up into mighty fine archers! looks like they are already off to a great start!


----------



## Sneezy

*my wifes bow* 









*and here is my wife (shooting her old riot)*


----------



## Sneezy

subconsciously said:


> In the blind - at practice - at the big game - I got myself a winner. Yep, I way over married.
> 
> View attachment 1550297


nice shot but spendy! looks like you are lucky guy! she out shoots you or are you on par with her?


----------



## ToddB

Sneezy said:


> *my wifes bow*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and here is my wife (shooting her old riot)*



Her DL is WAAAY to long dude!!


----------



## Mikenmel08

Haven't got my wife to shoot yet


----------



## drifted.Arrow

My wife won't shoot. I tried everything to convince her. She doesn't care for it. So to play I will post up this ^^


----------



## BowHuntnKY

My gf of almost 4yrs

Tennessee turkey hunting









Our other favorite thing to do!


----------



## sagecreek

The current girlfriend and I.


----------



## Kstigall

sagecreek said:


> The current girlfriend and I.


Keep'em guessing!


----------



## gj953

Kstigall said:


> Keep'em guessing!


I'm kind of in the same boat, and caught that too. LOL


----------



## orarcher

*My Fiance*










Got her a Bowtech Heartbreaker this past summer and her first arrow at an animal she scores on a bull !!!!!


----------



## tchandlr

SHPoet said:


> View attachment 1309684
> 
> 
> My wife doesn't shoot archery, so......


Hubba Hubba:shade:


----------



## avian

Some lucky guys in this thread! 

Wish I could post a photo of me and my fiance (partner of 5 years) holding bows together, but alas she left me just last week...... to be with a homeless midget.. Wish I was joking, but alas I'm not. On the bright side she never wouldve gotten into archery, so I guess its time to start looking for a more suitable partner!


----------



## sagecreek

Kstigall said:


> Keep'em guessing!


Of 8 months now, so it's not as bad as it sounds. lain:


----------



## brdymakr

avian said:


> Some lucky guys in this thread!
> 
> Wish I could post a photo of me and my fiance (partner of 5 years) holding bows together, but alas she left me just last week...... to be with a homeless midget.. Wish I was joking, but alas I'm not. On the bright side she never wouldve gotten into archery, so I guess its time to start looking for a more suitable partner!


Hang in there Pal, and just think of all the trouble her and the midget are going to have finding cams with that short of a draw length....LOL...


----------



## Allenbd

A few pics of me and my girlfriend of 4.5 years. 2 of those deer and the turkey are her kills! Hunting/Fishing/3d Buddy. Gotta lover her!


----------



## pacsport

She isn't into archery yet! But she supports my obsession, and I'm sure she will look good in Camo!

Heli-M Nation


----------



## bowtech2006

My two girls,


----------



## greatthosu




----------



## stesch_s10

phenrichs said:


> Here is my wife. We got our new Mission bows the same day. I thought it would be a good idea and knew she would enjoy it. Now it bites me in the butt. Not only do I have to get approval for all archery related purchases but she then decides if I have to buy one of whatever it is for her as well.
> 
> Oh well, she is very excited for September archery season.
> View attachment 1569302


Sioux Falls Archery Outfitters? I just bought my mission riot from them.


----------



## Sneezy

ToddB said:


> Her DL is WAAAY to long dude!!


care to elaborate? according to two separate calculators 29" was what she was hitting at i mean she is 6'1


----------



## Stoo

My huntin buddy.
[URL="







[/URL]
[URL="







[/URL]
[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## Gunpowder

Sneezy said:


> care to elaborate? according to two separate calculators 29" was what she was hitting at i mean she is 6'1


if you shoot leaning back it is generally a strong indicator of too long of dl. Body should be straight.


----------



## Sneezy

Gunpowder said:


> if you shoot leaning back it is generally a strong indicator of too long of dl. Body should be straight.


that was the riot so that could ahve been the issue the helium she doesnt have that issue with but that was the only picture of her that i had with a bow in hand. i get it i wasnt sure if you were being honest or not.


----------



## mrp

That's my little lady in the lime green. 

Her draw weight is more than mine.


----------



## Mumbles24

Some folks sure know how to ruin things...or congratulations?


----------



## turkeyhunter60

*Here's my Ball and Chain.....*

Just Kidding, My wife Pamela,and Me back in the 1980s, in Red Bluff California.....


----------



## Viper69

Yikes!


----------



## SOconnor

Here's my gf / hunting buddy this past season. 










Now she has her own bow and is starting out pretty good with shooting and maybe see mrs. aubreymellen12 on here at the 3-D league this year!!









Don't mind the sweats lol... its a bum around day


----------



## ohiohunter02

I'll play along..

Here is my gf of almost 5 years... just can't get up the nerve to pop the question ... 










Here first deer from last year..



















Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ruffme

SOconnor said:


> Here's my gf / hunting buddy this past season.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1570109
> 
> 
> Now she has her own bow and is starting out pretty good with shooting and maybe see mrs. aubreymellen12 on here at the 3-D league this year!!
> 
> View attachment 1570110
> 
> 
> Don't mind the sweats lol... its a bum around day


What did last season's look like?


----------



## XForce Girl

Sneezy said:


> care to elaborate? according to two separate calculators 29" was what she was hitting at i mean she is 6'1


She's leaning way back, anchoring behind her head and the nock of the arrows is way behind her eye. Yes, it is way too long.


----------



## Tax Lawyer

Mine knows how to use a handgun and runs my foodsaver when cutting meat. That's all I need.


----------



## SOconnor

redruff said:


> What did last season's look like?


 lol


----------



## spankustang

She's a keeper............................not sure about the little fish though!! LOL


----------



## SOconnor

NOPE! that was last years hunting partner, she got crazy in a bad way. I was following up a post challenge " so what was LAST seasons buddy look like?" haha... Refer to post 291 for proper hunting huntress


----------



## nnelzon23

Here is my hunting partner. She is more of a squirrel hunting gun nut at this point though.


----------



## .BuckHunt.

ohiohunter02 said:


> I'll play along..
> 
> Here is my gf of almost 5 years... just can't get up the nerve to pop the question ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here first deer from last year..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


Man what are you waiting for!?


----------



## nnelzon23

.BuckHunt. said:


> Man what are you waiting for!?


He is not ready to be unhappy yet:wink:


----------



## ruffme

SOconnor said:


> lol
> 
> View attachment 1570134


wait a minute..you can change every season? Is there a limit on how many you can get per season?
Wow this opens up a whole series of questions?
Rack restrictions?
can you party hunt?
Do you want to party hunt?
How do I register my Booner?
see what you've done! Been stuck with the same one for 24 years, just assumed I couldn't get a new one every season.


----------



## mcarso1

My wife has shown some interest in shooting a bow but I do not know how to get her started, equipment wise! Would like to get her a decent bow but I need to get her strength built up. Any bow recommendations to start her on that can start low and be cranked up when she is ready?


----------



## SOconnor

mcarso1 said:


> My wife has shown some interest in shooting a bow but I do not know how to get her started, equipment wise! Would like to get her a decent bow but I need to get her strength built up. Any bow recommendations to start her on that can start low and be cranked up when she is ready?


my gf is kind of a sissy, and she can pull 32 lbs, I was HOPING she could and bought her a mathews ignition used bow great price, and shes pretty handy with it at the moment, and since she is a sissy, 40 lb limbs will do for now :teeth:


----------



## SOconnor

redruff said:


> wait a minute..you can change every season? Is there a limit on how many you can get per season?
> Wow this opens up a whole series of questions?
> Rack restrictions?
> can you party hunt?
> Do you want to party hunt?
> How do I register my Booner?
> see what you've done! Been stuck with the same one for 24 years, just assumed I couldn't get a new one every season.


Well I have been doing as such since 2008 before they outlaw this too,....








let me try to address these questions.. 
1- Only a 2 point restriction. size does not matter
2&3 I def chose to hunt at parties 
4- If it is not concealed there is not reason to register it. 

I would continue to make that assumption unless there is a waiver signed by current hunting partner for allowing some one else to hunt on her land :darkbeer:

Just sayin


----------



## Savage10ML

Haven't been able to talk the wife into it yet, but this is my youngest shooting partner. 
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nontypical169

Heres my fiance right before her college graduation...She supports me in my hobbie and wants a bow bad but like me its hard for her to pick one she likes lol


----------



## avian

brdymakr said:


> Hang in there Pal, and just think of all the trouble her and the midget are going to have finding cams with that short of a draw length....LOL...


Ok, that one made me laugh!


----------



## Buster of Xs

avian said:


> Ok, that one made me laugh!


Better yet, get a big, fat, ugly one with crossed eyes and one green tooth. Then nobody else will want her anyway, and if she does leave you'll be as happy as a pig in crap. :lol:


----------



## stanlh

All right, I am enjoying this thread and the ladies on here, of all ages, who like to shoot so let's not send this thread off into the obtuse direction that so many others go. If you got a lady who liked to hunt by all means post it up.


----------



## Kstigall

I don't know how some of you guys get any hunting done! I'd stay in rut!


----------



## sagecreek

Kstigall said:


> I don't know how some of you guys get any hunting done! I'd stay in rut!


I didn't get much hunting done this year. lain:


----------



## Amellen12

I am not a sissy!!:bs:


----------



## SouthernBelle05

My man ins the best looking archery partner! He has taught me everything i know.


----------



## Buster of Xs

SouthernBelle05 said:


> My man ins the best looking archery partner! He has taught me everything i know.
> 
> View attachment 1571523
> View attachment 1571524
> View attachment 1571525
> View attachment 1571526
> View attachment 1571527


Sorry, but you're much cuter than he is. Seriously. :nod:


----------



## bowtecha

Buster of Xs said:


> Sorry, but you're much cuter than he is. Seriously. :nod:


:chortle: leave it up to buster...but definitely agreed haha


----------



## SouthernBelle05

Aww he is a sexy Beast! Thanks Guys! this was my first bow i got it about 6 months ago! Bowtech Heartbreaker! Not bad for a beginner! 25 fet up in my Summit Viper Tree Stand and have my Target 25 yards out! all kill shots!


----------



## Buster of Xs

Good work. It's a great idea to practice like that, too.


----------



## SouthernBelle05

Thanks! i love shooting my Bow! I'm going to start going to 3D shoots too i cant wait!


----------



## glynT

she's my best friend. we do everything together!!! we hunt, skydiver, fish. etc. etc. ive really been blessed with her!! 

View attachment 1571616


View attachment 1571617


View attachment 1571618


----------



## jeeminy

I'm the wife with the hobby, the hubby is the supporter/techie/research analyst, etc. we're hoping to get the whole family in on it but since i'm/we're still learning on our own it'll probably be awhile.


----------



## AttilaTheHun

SouthernBelle05 said:


> Aww he is a sexy Beast! Thanks Guys! this was my first bow i got it about 6 months ago! Bowtech Heartbreaker! Not bad for a beginner! 25 fet up in my Summit Viper Tree Stand and have my Target 25 yards out! all kill shots!
> 
> View attachment 1571558
> View attachment 1571559
> View attachment 1571560
> View attachment 1571561


Great shooting! I'm impressed! I have to agree with Buster on this as well. You are much, much cuter!


----------



## daisyduke

jlm81 said:


> Heres couple of me and my hunting partner.
> Gotta love this!!!



VERY COOL PICS!!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## jeeminy

i can't edit my original post, so here's a family pic
View attachment 1571650


----------



## slugg_jb

Over 72 thousand views...I guess 99% of the users of this forum are just looking to see bows with boobs!
:thumbs_do


----------



## Southpaw43

SouthernBelle05 said:


> My man ins the best looking archery partner! He has taught me everything i know.
> 
> View attachment 1571523
> View attachment 1571524
> View attachment 1571525
> View attachment 1571526
> View attachment 1571527


Wow! He is a lucky man.


----------



## rutnstrut

slugg_jb said:


> Over 72 thousand views...I guess 99% of the users of this forum are just looking to see bows with boobs!
> :thumbs_do


They make those, must be another Mathews "innovation".


----------



## stanlh

slugg_jb said:


> Over 72 thousand views...I guess 99% of the users of this forum are just looking to see bows with boobs!
> :thumbs_do


C'mon, none of that now.


----------



## HC Archery




----------



## WheelinArcher

Yep Buddy...your correct, that's all you need and putting up with your hunting addiction!



Tax Lawyer said:


> Mine knows how to use a handgun and runs my foodsaver when cutting meat. That's all I need.


----------



## P&y only

glynT said:


> she's my best friend. we do everything together!!! we hunt, skydiver, fish. etc. etc. ive really been blessed with her!!
> 
> View attachment 1571616
> 
> 
> View attachment 1571617
> 
> 
> View attachment 1571618


Why would you jump out of a perfectly good airplane?????????


----------



## glynT

P&y only said:


> Why would you jump out of a perfectly good airplane?????????


lol.. because it's VERY RELAXING!!! it's my second job. i shoot video's.


----------



## pacsport

HC Archery said:


> View attachment 1571946


I love the hat! Says it all..:teeth:

Heli-M Nation


----------



## rock monkey

there better be some damn demerits handed out. especially for the one i got on this thread. :angry:


----------



## OhioTurkeyHuntr

slugg_jb said:


> Over 72 thousand views...I guess 99% of the users of this forum are just looking to see bows with boobs!
> :thumbs_do


HaHaHa got you lookin' too!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## P&y only

glynT said:


> lol.. because it's VERY RELAXING!!! it's my second job. i shoot video's.


Relaxing? I'm pretty sure if I tried that, you couldn't shove a straight pin up my butt with a jackhammer! That's not very relaxed.


----------



## glynT

P&y only said:


> Relaxing? I'm pretty sure if I tried that, you couldn't shove a straight pin up my butt with a jackhammer! That's not very relaxed.


LOL!!!!!!!!!!! ive done it just about every weekend for the last 5 yrs. summer or winter. there's nothing like jumping at 14 grand. turning upside down and watching the sunset upside down falling at about 180 mph. it's pretty dang AWESOME !!


----------



## SouthernBelle05

It looks awsome! I want to go Sky Diving so bad!


----------



## Amellen12

I've got the best looking partner/teacher there is! So lucky!! 
View attachment 1573504
View attachment 1573497


----------



## brdymakr

brdymakr said:


> I am a truly blessed man. My wife of over 12 years decided to join the rest of the family this year and get into archery. My older sons (16&18) and my nephew and I have been hunting and 3D partners for quite awhile, but now that "Mom" is also into the sport its truly a Family Event for us each weekend. She drew her first bow this past December 26th after "Santa" brought our two littlest ones (5&7) their first "real bows" for Christmas. She started out with a Winchester Thunderbolt (pictured below on her 2nd day of shooting...ever) and has now progressed to a Mathews Jewel and is easily pulling back 45#+ and breaking nocks with regularity. She is even getting fired up about her first hunt with us this coming fall on our farm in KY where we spent last weekend shed hunting and practicing out of a ground blind for her and my 7 year old (still not too sure about climbing up into a treestand in the dark). Anyway, I would love to start a thread for all of the "Hunting/Target Shooting Couples" out there that are proud of their spouses for showing an open mind to pick up one of our hobbies. Brdy
> View attachment 1309581
> View attachment 1309583


One year update on this thread....She is now shooting a Heli-M, way better than I do sometimes...just can't get enough of this sport...thanks for all the replies, posts, pics and fun...some of the comments ya'll come up with really crack us up...hilarious and all in good fun...Thanks again...


----------



## doubleeagle

ok, here you go. A photo from the rinehart 100 on a muddy day. She runs a bowshop and attends the ATA each year. Really surprises guys that come in and say their bow blew up.






and one with a lifesized target.


----------



## jcasebee

Finally got my wife to give archery a shot! Baby girl in the background is next!


----------



## lc12

HC Archery said:


> View attachment 1571946


The hat says it all!
Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beersndeer

GeNeRAL_HuNTR87 said:


> Jennings Creek...Botetout Co.


Are you from Botetourt? I am from Buchanan did a lot of trout fishing on Jennings creek.


----------



## avian

jcasebee said:


> Finally got my wife to give archery a shot! Baby girl in the background is next!
> View attachment 1578713


That is one fine looking speciman, with good form to boot. You sir, are truly a lucky guy.


----------



## xJOHNPOPEx

My GF, Alisia, of 1.5 years. She wants to do everything. Hunt, fishing, shooting, ride motorcycles. You name it, she's down. (In the last pic, she's in the blue)


2012 Rytera Alien-X 
29" draw at 60lbs
Easton 400g FMJ's with FOB's


----------



## Kalcoone

mcarso1 said:


> My wife has shown some interest in shooting a bow but I do not know how to get her started, equipment wise! Would like to get her a decent bow but I need to get her strength built up. Any bow recommendations to start her on that can start low and be cranked up when she is ready?


Take her into a proshop with some bows you think she might like. Have her shoot some and get her measured for her draw length and weight. I bought the bow first and what a headache it has turned out to be (she did love it though). Martin may have the most adjustable bows out there btw.


----------



## bigdwebster

My two hunting partners and best friends. I have two more younger daughters that are excited to join us some day.


----------



## bigdwebster

And before anyone ask's. No I have never killed a buck as big as hers and she reminds me often. But I will say Im a much better guide than I am a hunter.:sad:


----------



## Yooper-travler

bigdwebster said:


> And before anyone ask's. No I have never killed a buck as big as hers and she reminds me often. But I will say Im a much better guide than I am a hunter.:sad:



Good man for involving those girls. My baby girl has been my partner since she could hold a gun.


----------



## ndm

My little ******* girl, she's getting her bow in April for her 3rd birthday. 

Sent from my USCC_ALCATEL_one_touch_988 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Savage10ML

I know this isn't archery, but my oldest wants her pic on here too after she saw her sister posted earlier.








Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stanlh

Savage10ML said:


> I know this isn't archery, but my oldest wants her pic on here too after she saw her sister posted earlier.
> View attachment 1609150
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Good for her.


----------



## Feldhege

I have two boys who shoot with me. My oldest is 8 my youngest is 4. Here is the little guy with his first group. (Yes I use the term loosely as he was shooting 6 arrows). 









Here is the big Man with his new Birthday Bow. A Bear Apprentice II. He seems to like it.


----------



## jason060788

He's got better form then the majority of guys on here


----------



## paulric

When I told my girlfriend I was getting a bow and getting into archery, she said there was no way I was allowed to if she didn't get one too. I'm almost not allowed to go shoot without her. Makes shooting much more fun. Wants to go deer hunting too but she's not sure just yet. I know her well enough to know she's gonna be taking bigger deer than me when we get to deer season.


----------



## xJOHNPOPEx

xJOHNPOPEx said:


> My GF, Alisia, of 1.5 years. She wants to do everything. Hunt, fishing, shooting, ride motorcycles. You name it, she's down. (In the last pic, she's in the blue)
> 
> 
> 2012 Rytera Alien-X
> 29" draw at 60lbs
> Easton 400g FMJ's with FOB's


Took her on her 1st hunting trip, and she out shot everyone! 









2012 Rytera Alien-X 
29" draw at 60lbs
Easton 400g FMJ's with FOB's


----------



## jlm81

Ttt

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jlm81

Back at it after 2yrs off for her.


----------



## Feldhege

That's weird. I don't see anyone in that picture but I feel like I am being watched. 

Robb Feldhege

Posted using Tapatalk


----------



## Absolute Archer

brdymakr said:


> Thanks Hawgdawg...it's just the way I feel about things...and I'm being repaid everyday when I see my family go out back, shoot their arrows, congratulate each other on fine shots, rib each other about strays and then we all go inside and sit down to dinner together and say a blessing for all that we have...doesn't get much better than that.


amen brother amen.


----------



## WhiskeyZulu

Don't have any of her shooting but this will do.


----------



## WVBohuntr

The best hunting buddy I could ever ask for








He even finds me turtles lol.


----------



## rsully661

The best looking one yet


----------



## WhiskeyZulu

rsully661 said:


> The best looking one yet


You got my vote. She's a cutie!


----------



## Arrcon

Great thread


----------



## jlm81

Up for more


----------



## frogracer

Here's mine - 
She's just loves to shoot with me!


----------



## bench1hound




----------



## Deadeye1205

my best friend... And a phenomenal shot to boot!


----------



## ArcherXXX300

I have no one. It's pretty awesome.


----------



## rsully661

WhiskeyZulu said:


> You got my vote. She's a cutie!


She says thanks , best part is she will sit by and help gut hogs .


----------



## 2wetdogs

Here's the gf winning her class at our annual club shoot ,I'm the tall homely but lucky one.


----------



## jjj2

Ou224 said:


> You might wanna post a thread on DIY. I am sure everyone will want to know how to make one of those bow stands.


Now that's funny!


----------



## ballistic 2013

you better find the nerve before I do!!!


----------



## ballistic 2013

ohiohunter02 said:


> I'll play along..
> 
> Here is my gf of almost 5 years... just can't get up the nerve to pop the question ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here first deer from last year..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


You better find the nerve before I do...........


----------



## JumphogUSMC

Here's my shooting buddy, my beautiful granddaughter! Love doing everything with her! We bicycle, roller blade, fish, bow shoot, gun shoot. She is often better at it than I am!! :embara:


----------



## Nic870

We are working on the archery. But she is pretty handy with the steel.


----------



## wickedarachnid

my ol'lady shooting her diamond razor edge.


----------



## jlm81

...


----------

